# C.J. This weekend?



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

O.K. I wimped out this weekend due to the weather and Mommy day duties. Did anyone get out on C.J.?

MC


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

I really didn't feel like taking a chance with the rain and i did have to do some work around the house. thats okay seals me in on some fishing days. I would like to see if anyone made it out as well and how the water looked and the level if it rised up.

BMF :G


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Blueboat,
I think you guys are fair weather fishermen.....lol I didnt make it to CJ but did go to Clark Lake Sat. afternoon tried for some crappie. Caught 2 catfish, 1 bluegill and a 1 small crappie. Was raining to beat the band but was tired of sittin around!!!! All morn. sat was pretty nice but when I decided to go around 3:30 it started in thundering etc. Was still nice to get out,even though I had to use rain gear!!!


----------



## Duckless (Jan 10, 2006)

We fished the marina and dam face for around 6 hours Fri afternoon/evening. Between the 2 of us (mostly my buddy  ) we caught 18-20 small crappies. We let them go. Some were big enough to eat, but we didn't enough of those to make it worthwhile to keep any. We hit the dam face around 7PM, and my goodness the WBass were puting on their show. I bet we were getting hit on 80% of our casts. Usually as the minnow was dropping, bang, fish on. They (WB) and some small crappie were hitting on a med/slow retriev back to shore also. Only a couple WB were of any size, but it was still fun. We left right at dark, so I don't know if the bigger females moved in later. Light rod, 4lb test, yeah, it's like riding a moped, lots of fun, but....

D.


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

i'm hoping to drop by there this weekend and run the new boat i just got. I got a nice 14 ft trihull wiht a 5 hp seaking that i just want to test out. i will probaly just put in and pputt around a bit and try for some crappies. then i will be bring the big boat out to do some crappie and bass. hope the water level is doing good.

BMF :G 
CJ Big Bass Hunter [email protected]


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

We fished Sat. morning and then went back Sat. evening. Morning bite was better with a couple LM and couple white bass. Sat. evening was very slow, only had a couple of white bass, but they did have some size to them. Hope to be back out this weekend. Those new ramps are great!....Stretch


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

gonna head up to delaware this sunday and then it's walleye time next week just been waiting for the lake to fill up good and with all this rain i would think it would be pretty close.


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

The lake level last weekend appeared to be about 4 foot low.....Stretch


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

It looks like 4 feet but that's more horizontal than vertical. According to the Corps of Engineer's site this morning it is down just under 11 inches.

MC


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

After all this rain and cold weather, I wonder what the water temp is. When I was out last week it was between 67 and 68. It was getting real close to the magical 70. It will take 2 wks to get back to where we were!!!


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

If all the stars all line up correctly I will be on C.J. for four straight days starting Friday afternoon. If I don't find a couple of 'eyes in that period of time I'm going to turn in my membership card.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## gdtii (Oct 31, 2005)

I was out Monday, temp was around 59-60. We drifted jigs slowly, had no luck at all. Going out Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I have just one weekend of Turkey season left and then I will be pulling the old ugly green boat out of the garage


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

D.Z... We'll look for you next weekend.

I'm not going to make my four straight days - 20 to 30 mph winds tomorrow afternoon are way past my limit. The rest of the weekend is looking good. I'll be pounding the humps first thing Saturday A.M.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

Whats the best way to get to this ramp. i want to try out the new boat so i was just planning on trailering the boat over to that ramp and dumping it in. i was going to do this so i don't hold anyone up at the new ramp since i will be just putting around a bit to try out the boat and motor. Can i just take moorefield road and get to it that way or is there a way to get to it from the camp ground?

BMF :G


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm not sure you even can get to that ramp although it still shows on the lake maps. If you did there is nothing more than a muddy slope into the water. The crowds aren't that bad yet and there are five lanes. Be safe and use the new ramps.

MC


----------



## troutski (Oct 9, 2005)

BlueBoat98 said:


> D.Z... We'll look for you next weekend.
> 
> I'm not going to make my four straight days - 20 to 30 mph winds tomorrow afternoon are way past my limit. The rest of the weekend is looking good. I'll be pounding the humps first thing Saturday A.M.
> 
> ...


Where are the humps? Is it off the point that seperates lower CJ from upper CJ?

What depth do you think the active eyes are at?

Friday's forecast is : Partly cloudy, with a high near 61. West wind between 9 and 15 mph. 

Didn't find the 20-30 mph forecast.

I was going to try it today, but the forecast changed and it rained.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Weather.com still has it that way (see below.) I don't do more than 15mph if I can help it.

The humps are no secret. Three general areas. Straight out from the old boat ramp, south of the campground point between the point and the spillway channel and in the north end. Depths in those areas will be between 9 and 14 feet when the lake is up to full summer pool (8 more inches) Finding the active areas is part of the challenge. I have no idea where they will be but I'm gonna look a lot.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## fishb8t (May 15, 2004)

hay blueboat, have you heard of anyone trolling with jet diver? i am thinking about trolling spinners and small cranks. plus this will give me time to look around for some deep humps.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Trolling is not really my thing most of the time except on the big pond up north. I caught exactly one Walleye on C.J. last year while trolling. Jet divers and Dipsy Divers are just good ways to get the bait at a controlled depth and spread them out a bit. If you are marking suspended fish and can hit that depth it should increase your odds. I think it's still pretty early for a trolling bite on C.J. although, as I said, I'm no expert on it.

MC


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Is this where the new ramps are located I am heading up Sunday for the first time and want to make sure I use the new ramps. THANKS!

From Cincinnati, Ohio: Take I-75 North toward Dayton. Merge onto I-675 North via Exit Number 43 toward Columbus. Merge onto OH-4 North via Exit Number 26A toward Springfield/Columbus. Turn a slight left onto OH-4/North Belmont Avenue. Turn right onto OH-4/Mitchell. Turn right onto Croft Road. Distance is approximately 76 miles.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

You would probably be happier if you just proceed clear through Springfield on U.S. 40 instead of following Rt. 4. After you are through Springfield and past the WalMart on the right turn left on Bird Rd. There's a Marathon and "Marine Works" there. Follow that for a mile or so straight into the boat ramps. If you do go to Croft Rd. go past the "Boat House" and turn left on Robt Eastman Rd. That goes by the dam and to Buck Creek Lane. Turn left there and follow to the ramps.

BTW - you cannot get OUT of Springfield on Rt 4. It's closed for repaving. There are a few other ways to get to I-70. Just look at any map.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Cordon, 
From 675 N go on up to 70 E follow 70 take the South Charleston exit Route 41 (Same exit as the Clark County Fair grounds). There is a light there at the ramp make a left, follow down to the old root beer stand (at the light make a right which is Bird Road. Follow Bird forward through 2 traffic lights. After the 2nd light Bird Road turns into Buck Creek Lane continue forward and Buck Creek Lane will run you straight in to Buck Creek State Park and the NEW RAMP will be right there almost at the entrance of the park. Your other directions seem pretty complicated!!! This way will keep you out of town and additional traffic!


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks alot eyeguy!! Hope to get some of those eyes on Sunday!! Any help would be appreciated as well!!!!


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Going out w/ blueboat Sat. will post if we hit any! Water temp right now is not favorable ----------But will give it a shot anyhow ya never know


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Will be hittin CJ this Saturday for the first time this year. Not expecting to catch the first fish really with the 10-12 degree drop in water temp in the last week and a half but you never know. 

If any of you are interested, and this is where i'll be sunday, there is a Saugeye tournament on Indian Lake out of the BlackHawk marina. $60 per boat plus $10 for big fish. registration is open at the ramps till 6:30. There aiming for $500 for 1st, $300 for 2nd and $100 for 3rd and paying out Prizes through 20th place. This is a charity Tournament to raise college funds for 2 children who lost there Father in a Automobile accident 3 years ago I believe but don't hold me to it. I do know it's for something along those lines though.

Hope to see ya there

zpyles_00


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm heading out there tonight; plan to fish a little and gather plenty of fresh bait for my catfishing trip Saturday.

It's going to be cold night out there!

Good luck everybody!


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Fish-n-Fool, tie your hat on! I was by there an hour ago and the wind is really howling across the water. It's supposed to lay down overnight.

Zpyles, I'll be out there with eyeguy tomorrow morning. Say hello if you spot the old Blue Chysler.

MC


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I have a Tracker Targa 17 with an OGF Decal on the windshield. My old fishing partner, now Rick Smiths fishing partner will be with me so I'll give a hollar if I see ya.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Blueboat - I'm sure it is blowing pretty good. I actually don't mind CJ in 20+ mph wind with my bigger boat - it keeps most folks off the water and allows me a nice drift speed when desired. 

I'm not heading out there until well into the night, so hopefully it calms down like they say. I've got a few spots on the north end I can fill a cooler with shad as long as it is late at night. I'm heading elsewhere for a big fishing weekend Saturday morning through Monday. I need a full cooler of shad and a dozen gills or so.

I'll mess around with the other critters in the lake for a couple hours while I'm out though. I also make note of what areas of the lake I mark fish at different times of the night. Things really get interesting well after dark out there.


----------



## fishb8t (May 15, 2004)

if all the people from this post head out on the same day. it would be like a mini OFG outing. lol. i will bring the deep fryer as long as you guys bring the fish. lol.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't heat up that oil just yet. Went out this A.M. with eyeguy. Water temp was as low as 54 degrees in one spot. Mostly in the upper 50's. Got pretty windy and rough by 10 o'clock or so. Marked a lot of suspended big fish but I think a lot of them were W.B.'s. Caught a few of those. Tried deep and shallow with all the usual techniques. One of the regulars had a 19" eye and had released one short fish.

We never learn. Be back out tomorrow if the weather isn't too bad.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I've still yet to make it to CJ this year, My buddy met me at the house Saturday morning and it was only 42 degrees and the wind was already howling so we said the heck with it and hit Indian again to do some pre-fishing for the saugeye tournament Sunday. My Father and I ended up finishing 19th place out of 51 boats and they paid out to 24th palce.

My buddys are catchin :B eyes every weekend but they've yet to even put one persons limit in the boat. Which is the exact opposite of last year, last year you could fill a 3 persons limit in no time, but couldn't get any size, maybe one or 2. This year they saying they cant get any numbers but every fish they have caught has been well over 5lb biggest so far being a 8 pounder

I will make it a point to make it out to CJ at least 1 day this weekend.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I made it over late Friday night - it wasn't too bad out there. I drifted the humps a couple times with harnesses & bouncers with no luck then went and caught some shad for my trip. Ran up north to the mud flat and caught a 27.5 inch channel that went 5.9 lbs right off the bat. Sat and talked on the phone aranging morning plans for 1/2 hour without a tap. Rod went down as I was packing up to go - 24 inch channel; didn't weigh it, but man are they packed full of shad right now, very swollen  

1 trailer in the lot when I pulled out.


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Was out last night from 7:00-900pm thought it would be pretty decent with the weather front beginning to move through but, pretty much the same outcome! Caught a few white bass, a couple crappie,and 2 eyes that went 12 in. or so. Water is still cool 65.8 should really improve this weekend with the warm weather (90s) woo-hoo!!!!!!!!! Great short term outlook!!!


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

saturrday morrning look out walleye have to get there early and be off the water by 10 or 11 a.m. that place gets hairy memorial day weekend


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Crappies4ever, I don't think, or should say I hope, it won't be as bad as past holidays the pleasure boaters won't be out in full force because of the water being so cold---- I know I wouldnt be going out water skiing as cold as the water is!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

eyeguy - you just can never tell; we saw poeple on jetskis on ERIE 4 weeks ago on a day in the mid 50's, water temp 49-51!!!!

People are crazy!!!!!!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm guessin it will be as more busy this holiday weekend then we've ever seen. Lot of people aren't going to be doin alot of traveling this year, there going to stick close to home.


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Who knows??? I guess I was just trying to convence myself that it would be too cold for the recreational/pleasure boaters but, you guys are probablly right  why would this year be any different????


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

eyeguy i like how u r trying to trick ur own mind LOL. it doesn't matter if they r out in full force or not as hot as it is going to be u won't want to sit in that boat much into the heat anyways. i just hope the walleye bite is on :B and lots of them. but my own personal opinion is we lost tons of walleye out the drain tube when they let the water down for the new boat ramp i don't think it will be very good eye fishing for the next couple of years as i say only my opinion.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

A guy I know that was fishing CJ when they put the marina in and lowered that water level for it said the fishing wasn't worth a darn for 4-5 years afterwords


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Crappie4ever,
When I was launching last night the DNR was launching at the same time they were going out to shock some bass. I was picking there brain a little about the nets being out in March and the usual yearly stocking of the lake..During the boatramp feasco (Late March) I stopped at the ranger station and was talking with the black ranger he said "they didnt set the nets for the eyes they were targeting the white bass for wipers and that the lake didnt get stocked this year because of all the work being done at the lake". While talking with the DNR guys they claim the nets did go in specificly for the eyes and that the yearly stocking of eyes did in fact take place, and through the netting process claim the walleye population is as strong or stronger than years past!!! I've never heard so many conflicting stories in my life. Although I thought something was a little strange when 2 weeks ago while doing a little crappie fishing I caught the smallest eye I had ever landed with a hook about (2 1/2 inches) which if it was a fish from last years stock it should be at least 12in.or so????? I really think we may have to search for them a little more but should still be plenty of fish to be caught!!


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

it doesn't really mater one way or the other does it eyeguy we'll still be out there eye hunting LOL at least i will be after the crappie bite slows down. some of the biggest crappies i catch every year is during june of july walleye fishing.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

This weekend will be a good test. The lake should finish filling up today so that situation will stabilize. Also, when they open up the gates a bit more there will be some current through the creekbed. The water temp is getting close to that magical 70 degree mark which seems to make a difference out there.

No matter what happens I'll be out there Sunday and Monday. Those hot, calm days are often the best ones. I have to miss tomorrow because of a #$%& wedding in Columbus.

When I catch something I'm starting a new post. This one has been going on long enough!

See you out there.

MC


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I am 100% absolutely positive I will be on CJ first thing in the mornin tommorrow for the first time this year. If I catch some fish, I might just stay there all weekend, Sat-Mon. Hope to run into some of ya out there


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

I called Hebron fish hatchery. Here's the scoop I got, they said they was targeting WB this spring it was a tad late for the walleye spawn. They did get good #'s & size eye's even though it was a little late. It's tough to say how many might have been lost during the draw down but they feel there is still a strong population of eye's. The lake acccording to the info he had has already been stocked with 304,000 fingerlings . I'll be out Sunday see ya all out there


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Good Job Hotntot,
Now we need to figure out how to get'em in the boat!  Thanks for the info !


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I'll be the fella droppin 1/4 sticks of Dynomite in the water and I can't get up to bite a hook.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Well Turkey season ended last weekend so it looks like it is time to drag out the boat and start fishing. I need to get license for the trailer and a new registration sticker for the old boat and I would be there this weekend or next but tomorrow I am pouring concrete for my sisters driveway at her new house and sun and Mon are all filled up with family things. I will be out there soon though, look for the ugly old trihull with tiller steering and the guy that is trying his best but probably just hauling in little old 14 inchers  I learned a few things from the regulars last season, hopefully I will continue to learn alot more this time around


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Shoulda brought the dynomite

3 WB
1 Crappie
snagged 2 shad
1 "sumthin" on that pulled off

Goin to try again tommorrow

Caught a mighty bad sunburn though !!!


----------

